# An uphill battle



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Redid some PVC drains today. I was there last week cleaning the main and they said that the have a backed up lav. I looked under the house and it was all plumbed uphill. The first pic is 1 1/2 PVC going up to 2" PVC connected with a tee of course, lol. The 2nd pic is a 2 in line coming down to a 90, catching the 1 1/2", the heading uphill 2' to go over a duct, the it goes back down hill into a 3" tee. The 3rd pic is after I finished. I had to straddle the cpvc to work on it and was a major PITA. On my last glue I bumped it and it blew apart at a 90. I have to give them a price now on repiping with pex. 
The best I can tell is the PVC was actually put in like that to start with, one of my competitors put it in 2 yrs ago.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

looks like general hackery


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

A "plumber" put this in like this to start with. This sort of thing is common here.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

plumbpro said:


> *A "plumber" put this in like this to start with.* This sort of thing is common here.


I have to strongly disagree......... A "Plumber" did not put this in, I don't care what he chooses to call himself. This guy couldn't hold a candle to a Plumbers arse. :no:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I replumbed all drains under a college cafeteria here that looked just like that.
They didnt bother glueing half the joints and used zip ties to suspend them which all gave out. The plumbing class done it I think LOL. Septic friend estimated he vacuumed 10,000 gallons or so before I could even start. Plus had 4 leaks in 1/2" copper lines. Place was a spider infested to the max. fun fun funnnnn


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

What a cluster fu**. Was the guy licensed? Is that a san tee on it's side?

Drain lines and running copper are my favorite things in the world. Those pics just make me, well, want to slap somebody....

Damn, what a mess!


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

GEEZ! What a mess!


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

greenscoutII said:


> What a cluster fu**. Was the guy licensed? Is that a san tee on it's side?
> 
> Drain lines and running copper are my favorite things in the world. Those pics just make me, well, want to slap somebody....
> 
> Damn, what a mess!


Not licensed, and yes it is a tee on it's side. In his defense, I'm not sure the hardware store in this little town sells a wye, only tees. Lol


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

easy money baby


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

plumbpro said:


> The best I can tell is the PVC was actually put in like that to start with, one of my competitors put it in 2 yrs ago.


Oh man, that's just... sad. Wonder if the boss knows his idiot lackeys are doing work like that? Wonder if the boss did it? Truly pathetic.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Only 2yrs, you think something could be done about that, well at least you have a good job there although the initial cut in that 2" must have been real nice!!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

What a joke. I run in to stuff like that too. Good money:thumbsup:, but not enjoyable work environment.


----------

